# Gelbrandkaefer



## Doris (19. Mai 2005)

Hallihallo

Nachdem ich wieder mal einen Gang an unserem  Teich entlang gemacht habe, glaubte ich, mich trifft fast der Schlag. Was war denn das, was da anfing an unserem weissen Koi zu knabbern?  
Ich ging näher und konnte ein grosses Exemplar von Gelbbrandkäfer sehen.
:cry:

Hab ihn dann sofort aus dem Teich gefangen... und fotografiert.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris,

als wir 2003 im Sommer unseren Teich geflutet haben waren die ersten Bewohner... __ Gelbrandkäfer. Keine 2Tage nach dem Befüllen!
Und was für große Teile.
Beim Fischkauf haben wir dann keine kleinen Fische gekauft, sondern größere. Die werden auch nicht so leicht Beute.

Allerdings hab ich aus dem Skimmer im Vorjahr auch mal einen toten Fisch mit __ Käfer geholt. 
War Nachwuchs und so ca. 5cm lang... der Käfer war wahrscheinlich 4cm groß.

Aber jetzt sehe ich nix mehr von den Käfern... die werden in kleineren Stadien von den Fischen verputzt... denke ich


----------



## Adelbert (20. Mai 2005)

Der __ Gelbrandkäfer ist eigentlich die Polizei im Wasser.

Er frisst tote Tiere, also Aas, und fängt höchstens mal schwache und kranke Tiere (Fische). An größeren Fischen geht er nicht ran, die sind auch viel zu flink und zu wendig für den Gelbrandkäfer.

Seine Bestände sind in Deutschlan rückläufig was auch viel damit zu hat, das viele Schauermärchen, vonwegen Fische dezimieren und so, über ihn erzählt werden.

Adelbert


----------



## Rambo (20. Mai 2005)

das werde ich mir merken habe so was bei mir noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Adelbert
Ich hoffe, dass meine Gelbbrandkäfer auch wissen, dass sie eigentlich tote Tiere (Aas) fressen sollen.  Unser weisser Koi sah nicht gerade krank aus, und etwas grösser war er auch schon, und trotzdem musste der __ Käfer mal ein kleines bisschen naschen.  

Später, wenn genug an Fisch und Co bei uns im Teich ist, können sie gerne dazu beitragen, dass das ökologische Gleichgewicht erhalten bleibt.   
Bis dahin werde ich ein wachsames Auge auf sie haben.   :twisted:


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2005)

Hier geht´s nun weiter mit der Larve.
Sie hat nun mit dem späteren __ Käfer absolut keine Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## StefanS (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris,

das Ding heisst __ Gelbrandkäfer (ohne doppeltes "b", wegen des gelben Randes). Ich fand es immer schade, dass ich noch nie ein solches Tier in meinem Teich sichten konnte. Nun habe ich mir Seerosen aus Deutschland bestellt, diese zunächst einmal in einen hohen Kübel gepflanzt, um sie wieder aufzupäppeln. Und was sehe ich da ?? Eine Gelbrandkäferlarve ! Ich hoffe, sie hat es geschafft !!

Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich ja die Besorgnis, wenn sich so ein Tierchen im Koiteich blicken lässt. Nach meinen - nur angelesenen - Informationen stimmt es aber, dass sich Gelbrandkäfer nicht an gesunde, grosse Tiere heranwagen. Gibt ja auch genügend leichte Opfer im Teich. Dennoch: Ich kann Deine Aufregung verstehen. Es handelt sich allerdings um einen der (oder um DEN ??) grössten __ Käfer in Deutschland, dazu ein tapferer Räuber   . Er sollte nicht völlig ausgerottet werden.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## Doris (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan
Oh mann äh Frau, wo hab ich den meine Augen 
Natürlich Gelbrand... es steht ja sogar in meinem schlauen Buch, dass der gelbe Rand dem __ Käfer den Namen gibt. 
Danke für den Hinweis, sonst hätte ich weiterhin "Gelbbrand" gesagt. 
Da es der erste Teich für mich ist, kannst du mich im Moment mit einer Glucke vergleichen. Bloss alles von den Koi fernhalten, was sie irgendwie schädigen könnte. 
Ich denke aber, dass ich im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr so "extrem" sein werde.
(Graubart Erwin ist schon immer am schmunzeln)
Nachdem ich gestern einen weiteren __ Gelbrandkäfer aus dem Teich gefischt habe, hab ich ihn auf den Rasen gesetzt, denn in meinem schlauen Buch steht auch, dass sie __ fliegen können. Ich hoffe, er ist nicht wieder zurück in unseren Teich, denn dann geht das Spiel ja wieder von vorne los.
 :cry: 
So nach dem Motto: "Never ending Story"


----------



## StefanS (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris,

habe auch schon Gelbbrandkäfer geschrieben  , deshalb ist es mir ja aufgefallen    .

Interessanter Link übrigens zu Stanjek:

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/waskaef3.htm

Obwohl ich ihm längst nicht alles glaube - das scheint authentisch zu sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doris (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan
Vielen Dank für den LINK. Dort  ist ja wirklich einiges zu finden, was man sich sonst (in oft  mühevoller Kleinarbeit) zusammengoogeln muss.
Einmal angefangen zu lesen, geht´s schon weiter zum nächsten Bericht und ruck zuck ist ne Stunde rum. 
Ich werde sicherlich noch oft auf diesen Seiten zu finden sein    denn sie sind für einen "Neuling" wie mich doch sehr lehrreich und natürlich sehr interessant.


----------



## KamiSchami (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gelbbrandkaefer*

hi, der artikel ist war uralt, aber ich hole ihn trotzdem mal raus. ich sass gerade am teich und schaute meinen fischen zu. plötzlich flog ein __ käfer in einer lautstärke an mir vorbei, das ich ihm erstmal nachschaute. er flog sehr langsam, taumelt und landete gerade so auf meinen rosen, wo er auch noch runterfiel.... naja er krabbelte dann auf einen grossen stein an meinem teich und startete in richtung wasser... ich achte mir noch, das schafft er nie so... falsch gedacht, er setzte zum sturzflug zur wasseroberfläche an und verschwand auf dem grund des teiches... naja nun hab ich halt einen bewohner mehr *ggg* gruss frank


----------

